# NTL: Every few days about 8p.m. we get a software upgrade where the box shuts down.



## LM26 (4 Oct 2010)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone is experiencing problems with NTL recently. 

Every few days about 8p.m. we get a software upgrade where the box shuts down and then loads up about 2 mins later. This sometimes means that when I pause the channel I am watching to allow myself to forward through ads/ make cup of tea etc that when it loads back up I am at the current time of the programme and cannot rewind back to where I was. It also seems to be affecting programmes that I set to record to 'all episodes' i.e. I have to tell it again to record all episodes of certain programmes. 

I went away on hols for a week and it only recorded the first day of stuff I wanted which is annoying considering I am paying for this service as an extra. 

I am considering moving to Sky - does anyone have experience of switching from NTL to SKY and if so how did you find it?


----------



## irishmoss (4 Oct 2010)

I can't help with the telly other than we have sky and it is a superior service

I just swithed from Eircom phone and broadband to UPC 4 weeks ago and the service is diabolical. Managed to get out of the contract as they couldn't provide the service offered. Such a waste of time and efford, I'll never ever use them again


----------



## galwegian44 (4 Oct 2010)

I'm not a fan at all of UPC but I do believe they have improved over the last few years. I just switched to their phone service and have had no issues although I did have major issues with the installation as in my order not registering correctly on their system so technician not turning up etc. They reimbursed me for the total installation cost (approx. €75) so I was pleasantly surprised. Now that I've had it for a few months I'm going to switch my second line over to them also, the savings make it a no-brainer.

I also got the 'LiveTV' box (forget the UPC Name for this) and it has worked fine for me. From my experience with them, if I have an issue I will patiently go through their resolution on the phone and then insist on a technician visit. On an earlier recurring problem I kept insisting on a technician visit and they eventually swapped out all of the hardware which sorted the issue. Just stand your ground and force them to come out.

Good luck.


----------



## vandriver (4 Oct 2010)

Our upc pvr box has been doing this for the last week -it's driving the mrs mad.No solution though!


----------



## LM26 (4 Oct 2010)

irishmoss thanks for your feedback on sky.

galwegian44 , thanks for your suggestion on the technician, I will go down this route to give them an opportunity to remedy the problem.

vandriver, sounds like your mrs is feeling the same as me. Did you contact UPC about it?


----------



## michelle68 (4 Oct 2010)

I switched recently from UPC to Sky - I was fed up with UPC changing channels around, very unhelpful customer service, etc.  I switched to Sky about 3 months ago and am really pleased with Sky instead.  I had to write to NTL (sent it registered post) to give 1 month notice to cease service.  I had to ring them a couple of times to get them to collect the boxes and still got a last bill - luckily I had a record from An Post thanksto the Registered Post tracking so I sent that to NTL and got a refund on the last bill. Sky great so far, I got a HD box but not the HD service - I can record a whole series, etc but not paying the HD premium price. Go for it


----------



## vandriver (4 Oct 2010)

I am going to phone them tomorrow as the box did it again at 8.50


----------



## PyritePete (4 Oct 2010)

its been happening to us for some time now, most nights of the week it happens. It cant be a software upgrade ( is this what they told you LM26 ) every time ??


----------



## LM26 (5 Oct 2010)

michelle68 thanks for your feedback!

vandriver yes it happened last night about that time to me too. Could you please post here if you get any answers from them. I am going to try and ring them today at lunchtime. 

pyritepete, I just see a message come up on screen (not sure if its 100% of the time) and its says 'software upgrade in process'??


----------



## PyritePete (5 Oct 2010)

LM26 said:


> pyritepete, I just see a message come up on screen (not sure if its 100% of the time) and its says 'software upgrade in process'??


 
we dont get this message, it just aborts !!!


----------



## Locke (7 Oct 2010)

Ok, what I'm getting from this thread is don't go to UPC?

With Sky and was going to switch. UPC rang me (despite indicating that I didn't want a phone call, wanted info by mail) and then told me about the great HD package I could get (until I told them that they didn't do HD in my area).

To which he replied, "Oh, yeah. The system is telling me that now."

(Apologies for thread highjack! )


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Oct 2010)

Locke said:


> Ok, what I'm getting from this thread is don't go to UPC?
> 
> 
> 
> (Apologies for thread highjack! )



That is absolutely the right message. 

They are a disgrace and I don't know how they have a license. 

The tv and radio signal went down the week before last. 
I checked their website to see if it was an outage in my area - there doesn't seem to be any prominent place on the website where they list outages.
I emailed them.
Some hours later, the signal came back. 
Some days later they emailed me asking for my phone number. 

The previous time I emailed them, It took them at least two weeks to respond. 

Unfortunately, I am stuck with them as I listen to and record Radio 4 a lot and it's not possible with Sky.  But why anyone would go to them for phone or broadband, I don't know.

Brendan


----------



## Complainer (7 Oct 2010)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Unfortunately, I am stuck with them as I listen to and record Radio 4 a lot and it's not possible with Sky.  But why anyone would go to them for phone or broadband, I don't know.


We switched from analogue to digital TV with UPC, and took the bundle with landline and broadband, mainly to save the landline monthly rental fee from other providers.

We had one small problem after the installation which was sorted within a few days. Apart from that, they've been fine. Response to email is poor - very slow, and canned responses only.


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Oct 2010)

i switch my box off every evening before heading to bed. do you do that? i know that if the box isn't switched off, it reboots automatically at some stage during the day.

i am with them for the last two years and apart from one small incident, had no problems at all. found their phone service much more efficient compared to other competitors but i know from them, it's down to "a case to case" thing.


----------



## Markjbloggs (7 Oct 2010)

I would very much like to add my voice to those who would steer others clear of UPC.

They are by far the worst company in anything I have ever had to deal with for anything.  

I have had two seperate breaks in service ( digital TV only ) this year of 54 and 23 days.  Yes, no service at all.  Incompetence from start to finish.  Their call centre, their technicians, their billing department - everything about them is a disaster.  

If you are thinking of using UPC, consider yourself warned !!!


----------



## LM26 (7 Oct 2010)

alaskaonline, I have actually gotten into habit of leaving it on incase I forget to turn on in the morning to record something while I'm at work. I will start turning off and see if that fixes it. I rang them and they said I would need to be at home to do checks over the phone before technician would be called out. It doesnt suit me to ring them until tomorrow evening so will report back with any updates afterwards. 

Sounds like there are mixed reviews on UPC, but most appear negative! Thanks for all the feedback so far!


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Oct 2010)

there are a couple of threads regarding UPC here on AAM and they are all mixed regarding views on them, not necessarily all negative and tbh i don't think any of these companies have one over each other. i know (based on own experience) sky has a terrible phone customer service, rude and inefficient so as said before it's down to the individual case.

either way, try to switch it off tonight before heading to bed and just to let you know, the one incident i had with them, i needed someone at 9pm and got a phone service. best of luck!


----------



## foxylady (7 Oct 2010)

Our tv box is contantly turning off due to software upgrade etc etc. Its a total Pain. As for their customer service forget it. I am going to move to Sky tv in the hope sthey will be better  - they  certainly seem to be cheaper anyway


----------



## LM26 (7 Oct 2010)

foxylady do you keep your box on 24/7 like me? I am going to start turning off at night to see if it stops however when I think about that, it wont be possible every night as I record things that come on after I go to bed the odd time. Have you contacted UPC about the problem?


----------



## alaskaonline (7 Oct 2010)

LM26 said:


> it wont be possible every night as I record things that come on after I go to bed the odd time.



I sometimes have this situation too (Melrose Place at 2am. Don't ask! ) - I then just switch off the box in the morning for a few minutes while I get ready and then back on. The key is the reboot in general at any time (I think).


----------



## PyritePete (7 Oct 2010)

LM26 said:


> foxylady do you keep your box on 24/7 like me? I am going to start turning off at night to see if it stops however when I think about that, it wont be possible every night as I record things that come on after I go to bed the odd time. Have you contacted UPC about the problem?


 
we turn our box off every night but it still aborts.


----------



## ripsaw (8 Oct 2010)

UPC have a couple of different boxes. The one I had first when I ordered their service was noisy and the remote only worked now and then. When I got in touch they first sent me a new remote, then upgraded me to their new HD box. 
Have to say - have not had any problems since- Agree with the comments above that switching it off at night will help.


----------

